# Ukca hunting trophy



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Just wanted to share this pretty cool trophy I won with my sotm for march and April and with this I also become the first and only to win back to back months using both my custom scorpions from Bill Hays cheers Mr Bill here's one for the hunting page.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice. Congratulations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Well deserved ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Heck yea man. Thats awesome. I shot at some rats the other day.. i have to say. Hittin small game isnt as easy as you make it seem. Especially at those distances.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers bro appreciate the kind comments


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats Jovany 

How Charles say, well deserved! You're a great shooter :bowdown:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome trophy! You really do make it look easy. Congratulations!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------

